# Where are you having Christmas Lunch this year ?



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

Will you be having it at home... with or without extended family? Will you be being hosted by family or friends ? Will you be alone by choice or design?....or will you eat out at a restaurant or somewhere else ?

Where are you having your Christmas lunch...if you're having any at all...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2018)

My Husband and I will be spending most of Christmas day at my Daughters house. We'll be there for Breakfast and staying till after dinner that we will be having with my son and his family at my daughters.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2018)

Family Christmas tomorrow night, Christmas lunch with the wife at home. With our big family , we have Christmas before Christmas Day so everyone can spend Christmas Day with their kids and in-laws .


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2018)

We are traveling to my parents house with a maple glazed ham and all the trimmings including turkey gravy, potatoes, veggies, salad and desserts. My brother is making the turkey because my SIL apparently doesn’t cook :hide:
We are bringing up stockings for our dogs for my parents to see them being opened and we are taking up our instruments to play some Christmas carols. I picked out a bunch of them and have been practicing. 
Everything will be premade Monday so will get reheated while there. 
My mom & dad are thrilled and I’m looking forward to it. 

We are hsving a prechristmas visit this Sunday to see my husband’s parents at my other SIL’s then we are going out on the 27th for a HUGE family reunion. Well 14 of us which is big enough. Then the in-laws are coming here for another meal on New Years or close to it. 

It’s the most social I’ve been in years.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 21, 2018)

Going up to my son's on Christmas eve and staying overnight.
Christmas day dinner will be mid day ; there will be seven of us, my son and DIL, and my two
grand daughters and the oldest one's partner, and my DIL's sister and myself.  I will be home
by early evening with some leftovers(I hope).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2018)

We are spending Christmas with my daughter in Virginia. We are leaving really early Sunday morning,dropping a few gifts off at the nursing home where my friend and husband are now living. Then we will go to the Golden Coral buffet in PA for brunch. After we will continue to Virginia and stop to see the newly opened MGM casino outside of DC. I've heard it is decorated to the hilt for the holidays. Probably meet up with my daughter for dinner and be with them until after Christmas. I don't know what my daughter is having for dinner but I'm sure it will be delicious.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2018)

A miniature feast for one at home.

I will tune in for the Queen's annual Christmas message at 10am and then have lunch around noon.

Christmas dinner will be a scaled-down feast of ham, kielbasa, pierogies, maple glazed carrot coins, and cabbage salad.

Dessert will be mixed berries and whipped cream or a scoop of vanilla ice cream with a drizzle of maraschino cherry juice.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 21, 2018)

Kids will be here on Sunday to open "our family" gifts together.   Having BBQ catered... woohoo.  

Going to MIL's for Christmas Day with extended family.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 21, 2018)

Wife and I will spend a quiet day at home.  A late breakfast and then a larger meal around sunset.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Wife and I will spend a quiet day at home.  A late breakfast and then a larger meal around sunset.



That's pretty much what we'll be doing Tommy...except we make a tradition of going to the pub at mid-day ever Christmas day. It's only open for 2 hours, for drinks only, but lots of people  in the village and surrounding villages  goes, so it's a great time to catch up with people  we haven't seen for a while


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

Your house!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2018)

We'll be spending a quiet day at home, just me and my husband.  He's making a Gumbo for us, I was out today buying some of the ingredients like lump crab meat, sea scallops, hot 'Italian' sausages, frozen Okra, etc.  May open a bottle of Chateauneuf-du-Pape to enjoy with it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Your house!





Oi....you weren't supposed to say, in case everyone wants to come... ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We'll be spending a quiet day at home, just me and my husband.  He's making a Gumbo for us, I was out today buying some of the ingredients like lump crab meat, hot 'Italian' sausages, frozen Okra, etc.  May open a bottle of Chateauneuf-du-Pape to enjoy with it.



That sounds lovely SB>...


----------



## IKE (Dec 21, 2018)

Mama and I are just gonna hang around home and do whatever as usual.

For Xmas lunch she mentioned that she's going to fix roast beef, mashed potatoes, brown gravy and either corn or fresh green beans with brown-n-serve rolls.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oi....you weren't supposed to say, in case everyone wants to come... ...



Road trip. House crashing party @ hollydolly’s:yes:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2018)

I'll probably roast a chicken and have my sister over.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Road trip. House crashing party @ hollydolly’s:yes:




If you can find my house...you are welcome to stay!!! :jumelles::jumelles:


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> If you can find my house...you are welcome to stay!!! :jumelles::jumelles:



Holly I don't think that your house will be all that hard to find, it'll be the one with a big sign on the front door......


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2018)

:lofl:


Sadly I wish that were true...hubby likes it so we have that evil concoction in the fridge...


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nothing. No lunch plans . Play it by ear.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 22, 2018)

If its not snowing here on Christmas day,I may decide to go to the movies


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Dec 22, 2018)

Hubby and I will likely be stopping at Bob Evans or somewhere similar. He works for one of those 'institutions that deliver packages' and volunteered to take care of the Christmas Day parcels so others could be home with families. We will run the route together and stop for lunch along the way.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 22, 2018)

With all the In-Law's, etc., getting the whole crew together for Christmas can be a scheduling challenge.  We usually wind up having Christmas with the kids about once every 3 years...on Christmas Day.  The other two years, we get together either the weekend before, or after.  This year, our Christmas get-together will be Dec.29th...next Saturday.  For Christmas Day, we will go to the casino, and play the slots, then eat a free and excellent meal at the buffet.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm not sure what I will be doing for Christmas.  Husband has to work so I might just be by myself watching movies or something.  If it's warm enough I'll take a walk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------

